# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  البكاء الكاذب.. سياسة !!

## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

البكاء الكاذب < سياسة > !! ..
عجباً لهم .. يقتلون الإنسان ، ويحطمون والأوطان ، ويدمرون بلدانهم المدمرة .. ثم نراهم يصيحون في منابر الألم : إنْ نريد إلا الإصلاح ، وخلاص الإنسان من العبودية .. قالها الكثير من أدعياء < نظرية المخلص > الذي يـُـبعث من عالم الجعهول !! فلمَّـا تولى منصب القمة .. عاد ظالماً فوق ظلم السابقين ..
وفي طريقه إلى كراسي الخلد والبقاء .. تراه متوجعاً متألماً لحال الأمة المنكوبة ، ولا بأس من خلط ذلك الحزن بشيء من دموع التا،سيح البريئة ، التي لا صدق لدموعها في واقع الحقيقة إلا النفاق والخداع للسذج والمغفــلـين من بعض أبناء الشعـوب المستضعفة ..
بكى لي ظالمي ميتاً وأَدْرِي ... بضحكِ فؤادهِ بين الضلوعِ 
وأكذبُ ما يكونُ الحـــزنُ يوماً ... إِذا كان البكاءُ بلا دمـــوعِ
وكما قيل : 
ثم بكوا من بعده وناحوا ... كذباً كما يفعل التمساحُ
إنها السياسة الخادعة ، وزخرف القول الـمُـزَيـَّن بجميل المنطق الخادع ، وأفعال أهل التمثيل ، وخيال الظل الذي لا حقيقة له ، إلا برق خُلَّب كاذب .. يكتشف البلاد والعباد بعد حين من الزمن أنهم : خدعوا كما خدعوا من الذين جاؤوا مِــن قبلِ صاحبِ الدموع الجديدة !! ..
أسفــي على عــهدٍ به ... يَجْني الجبانُ على الجريحْ
ويســــومُه أقسى الهوا ... ن فَيُقْتلُ الخُلُقُ الصـــحيحْ
باسم السياسة حُلّلَ الـ ... إجــــرامُ والعيشُ القـــبيحُ
أيها الناس :
لا تخدعوا ، وتكونوا تجارب مختبر لمن يتباكى ويتلوى ويتقلب على منابر التغيير للواقع .. فكم من قائل غير فعال ، وكم من مثرثر ليس له من ثرثرته إلا الكذب والظلم لنفسه وأمته ..
والمصلحون : حياتهم إيمانٌ وصدق ، وقولٌ يُــصدِّقه العمل ، وواقعٌ تعيش به الأمة صلاحَ دينٍ ودنيا .. فذاك المصلح إذا وُجِـــدَ فهــو الذي تفديه الشعوب بنفسها وأرواحها ..
ماذا على السلطانِ لو أجرى الذي ... تشتاقُهُ الأحـــرارُ من إصـــلاحِ
تاللهِ لو منــــحَ الرعيــــــــــ  ةَ حقَّها ... لفــــــداه كـلُّ الشعبِ بالأرواحِ

حسن الحملي ..

----------


## عبدالعزيز السميطي

العهدة العمرية وُضِعت لاهل الكتاب ، وهي التي تطورت اليوم لقوانين القبة البرلمانية وماشابه ذلك من قوانين وضعيه أُخرى
وافعال اهل الكتاب دنيوياً تتطابق مع افعال اهل الاهواء من المسلمين - كالمنافقين - وهم كُثر
وان آتاهم احد ليحكمهم بشرع الله كمسلمين ، للفظوه بسم الديموخراطية وما الى ذلك
وان اتى ليحكمهم بأهوائهم ، لغضب الله و اغضبهم عليه ، خصوصاً ان جل مطالبهم دنيويةً لا دينية و غير موحدة في الكم والكيف .. اي ليست كالدين وتوجهاته .
وان الغى ولي امرهم المفترض ، ارتباط الجنسية بالديانة كشرط لممارسة حقوق المواطنة مثلاُ ، و عطل حدود الردة  كحركه تصحيحيه دنيويه تنقل اهل الاهواء لدفع الجزية طالما لا يرغبون بتطبيق الشرع .. فهل تعتقد ان احداً من اهل الأهواء سيرفض دفع ثمن بخس من دراهم معدوده كجزيه لتحرره من قيود الدين ، خصوصاً وانهم يؤمنون بعبادة الله ولكن دون الحدود وتطبيقها .. وفي نفس الوقت ، هل تعتقد بجواز ذلك شرعاُ مؤقتاً الى ان ينتظم مايؤمن به اهل الاهواء ، فيميز بعدها ولي الامر : اين هم منهم المسلمين الصادقين ليحكمهم بشرع الله ؟
اعتقد لا يجوز .. والدليل انه كان هناك الكثير من المنافقين ايام رسولنا الكريم وكان يعلم بهم صلّ الله عليه وسلم ، ولكنه لم يأبه لهم
ولذلك اعتقد لا يصح لهم دنيوياً ، الا تطبيق العهدة العمرية لهم - النسخة المطورة اليوم - وان ينزح المسلمين عنهم وممن لا يرتضون الا بحكم الاسلام ، الى ولي امر هو الاقرب لتطبيق شرع الاسلام في هذا الزمان الآفل .
واما الصحيح لهم شرعاً فهو جهاد دفع الصائل ليشرح لهم صدرهم للاسلام أولاً او نسأل الله بفتوحات اسلاميه جديده بينهم .. واعتقد انهم الآن في طور التمهيد لذلك الامر ، فبعد ان يضيقوا ذرعاً بمحاولاتهم البائسة اليوم ويكثر موتاهم ، سيرجعون للاسلام منشرحين الصدر له غداً ، ويلبون اول ناشد له فيهم لتطبيقه عليهم ..فاللهم آمين

----------

